# Disney's Haunted Mansion — Remastered for CD!



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

Was just doing my regular hunt through eBay for Haunted Mansion memorabilia, and came across this:

Disney Haunted Mansion 1969 Souvenir Music Photo CD NEW



















From the seller: _"This is a brand new Disney Park Exclusive Haunted Mansion 1969 souvenir CD. This is the album that was available as an LP in 1969. Contains the story of the Haunted Mansion, "Grim Grinning Ghosts" from Disneyland, and a bonus track - put the CD into your computer to access high quality images of artist Collin Campbell's original paintings. Perfect for Halloween. Brand new sealed and new opened."_

*Did I miss something?* When did this come out? Anybody else already have a copy and checked out Collin Campbell's featured artwork?


----------

